# žít si na



## Encolpius

Zdravím, kterou frázi znáte: žije si na velké noze nebo žije si na vysoké noze? Díky.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Určitě na vysoké noze.


----------



## littledogboy

na vysoké...


----------



## Tchesko

Žít si na vysoké noze.

For the benefit of learners, it means "to live the high life".


----------



## Encolpius

And for the benefit of other learners: auf *großem *Fuß leben.


----------



## kloie

Or to live the good life?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yet another note for learners: you need to be careful with "to live the good life" in English because it can have quite opposite meanings. 

The Merriam-Webster dictionary defines the phrase here as "a life marked by material wealth and comfort  ("he vowed to live the _good life_ if he ever won the lottery")", and this broadly corresponds to the meaning "of "Žít si na vysoké noze".

On the other hand, according to this article on the marcandangel.com web page, _“The good life” is the life that you would like to live broken down to its most basic form.  It deals with the simple pleasures that make you happy, the compassionate deeds you perform, the personal goals you strive to achieve, the relationships you nurture and the legacy you leave behind.  Sincere personal fulfillment is generally the collective end result._

I'd agree with Tchesko's version "to live the high life"; other options: to live in grand style, to live like a lord.


----------

